# Sealing Collection & Filter Bags to Dust Collectors



## Tennessee (Jul 8, 2011)

Thanks! I think I will be looking into that to stop the dust trails that I keep getting out of the edges of my sand blasting cabinet window, despite it being foam sealed under the window frame. I'll put it around the edges.


----------



## Randy_ATX (Sep 18, 2011)

Thanks. I have the same problem with my modified harbor freight dust collector. I've applied some thin weather stripping I already had, but there are still some leaks. I'll upgrade to something like you have posted.


----------



## kelvancra (May 4, 2010)

I should have mentioned it goes for only about six bucks a role, even on Amazon Prime.


----------



## Grumpymike (Jan 23, 2012)

Hey that's a great tip, and because you were so kind as to share, here is another one for the same roll of tape:

The lid on the cross bed tool box on the pick up will rattle, leak, suck dust and be a PITA … But wait, you just bought a roll of camper tape … Place the tape on the top of the lid on the inner side to create a better seal and quiet the noise.


----------



## kelvancra (May 4, 2010)

Good plan, Grumpy guy. Thanks.


----------



## Pete504 (Apr 7, 2009)

I also used this product to improve the seal of the collection bags to the housing on my PM1900. Works great!
I went further and applied clear sealant to all the mating metal parts of the collector. 
To determine that filtration was significantly improved I ran the drums sander and the nearby air cleaner and had very little fine dust on the filter of the air cleaner. Prior to sealing the collection bags with Camper Seal the air cleaner filter was thick with dust after using the drum sander.


----------

